# New pm-25 MV mill, upgraded!



## Subw00er (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi all. Just sharing some fun Ive been having with my pm25. I designed up a version of a quick change that works great! It loosely resembles a youtubers that uses the same impact driver but Ive added a suspension system to auto retract the unit. I have the driver one up from the bottom wrt to power. On the lowest power it would draw the bar. Enjoy!


----------



## francist (Jul 17, 2020)

That’s pretty cool!


----------



## mec9900 (Aug 7, 2020)

francist said:


> That’s pretty cool!


Nice, could you give a little more detail, Impact used, drawings?


----------



## Subw00er (Aug 7, 2020)

its a harbor freight impact gun.. drawings are not available.. I used solidworks.. Model took me weeks to perfect!


----------



## Tim Hoffman (Aug 7, 2020)

Subw00er said:


> Hi all. Just sharing some fun Ive been having with my pm25. I designed up a version of a quick change that works great! It loosely resembles a youtubers that uses the same impact driver but Ive added a suspension system to auto retract the unit. I have the driver one up from the bottom wrt to power. On the lowest power it would draw the bar. Enjoy!


How have you been liking the PM-25? I am considering a PM-833TV and have heard good things about Precision Mathews.


----------



## mec9900 (Aug 8, 2020)

Subw00er said:


> its a harbor freight impact gun.. drawings are not available.. I used solidworks.. Model took me weeks to perfect!


Thanks for the reply


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 8, 2020)

PM is arguably one of the best vendors of light weight machinery recognized by this board. Both products and service are top notch. The PM 25 is the lightest weight of their offerings. In my oorking life I used any number of large mills, up to an including 5" Lucas mills with a table you could square dance on. The little PM 25 does all I ask it to do, just on a smaller scale.


----------

